# The Secret World: Buddy Key zu vergeben/Buddy Key gesucht



## FarinHH (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seit heute können THE SECRET WORLD Inhaber Buddy Keys versenden.
Somit hast du die möglichkeit mit diesem Key, 24h das Spiel zu testen.


Wer Interesse hat...

Einfach Mail Adresse via PN.

Beste Grüsse und ein geheimnisvolles Wochenende!


----------



## FarinHH (7. Juli 2012)

Halloo...

mein Key wurde eben vergeben...

Tut mir leid.. Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Übrig .

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Juna0 (7. Juli 2012)

Hi,würd mich freuen wenn jemand noch ein Key rumliegen hat und ihn mir zuschicken könnt,Danke.


----------



## Vomaka (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute ,

hat noch jemand von euch einen Buddy Key über. Wäre total happy wenn mir jemand einen via pm zuschicken könnte )! 

Gruß Vomaka


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2012)

Danke, wurde bedient.


----------



## Vomaka (7. Juli 2012)

ICH WAR ERSTER


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2012)

Vomaka schrieb:


> ICH WAR ERSTER



Wer schreit hat unrecht und wer wem wann was schickt ist noch immer jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## maku (7. Juli 2012)

Wäre auch interessiert, das mal zu testen.

LG,
Marc

Edit: Woanders einen gekriegt, brauche also keinen mehr!


----------



## Vomaka (7. Juli 2012)

*Bump* wenn jemand nettes zu Hause noch so ein Key rumfliegen hat , wäre echt erfreut wenn ihr in mir schicken könntet. Sehen uns dann hofentlich bald ingame


----------



## Juna0 (7. Juli 2012)

Abend,hat jemand noch ein Buddy Key übrig und könnt ihn mir zukommen lassen?

Danke


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (8. Juli 2012)

würde mich auch sehr über einen freuen =)


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
auch ich würde mich sehr über einen Buddy Key freuen.
Vielen Dank,
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand einen Buddy Key für mich hätte,
danke und Gruß,
Rolf


----------



## Belo79 (8. Juli 2012)

Der erste malt zuerst.

Wer noch einen haben mag -> PM an mich


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (8. Juli 2012)

Meld für den key :-)


----------



## Darkjedi3011 (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn einer sein Buddy-Key loswerden will.... dann PM an mich... thx im vorraus


----------



## Darkjedi3011 (8. Juli 2012)

suche ebenfalls nen buddy-key... thx im vorraus


----------



## Com_Gaunt (8. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Buddy Key. Würd mich sehr freuen falls jemand einen übrig hat!


----------



## Enfischl (8. Juli 2012)

Aloha, bin neu hier im Forum, würde mich aber wirklich über einen Buddy-Key freuen


----------



## Belo79 (8. Juli 2012)

Meiner ist weg... GZ Rolf


----------



## Belsar (8. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls noch sehr über einen Buddy-Key freuen.
Danke


----------



## rfreitag89 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Buddycode. Leider könnte ich mich nicht auf der offiziellen Internetseite anmelden. Ich hoffe hier jemanden zu finden.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

wozu ein dritter tread ?

es gab doch schon 2


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wozu ein dritter tread ?
> 
> es gab doch schon 2



Korrekt


----------



## Sethek (9. Juli 2012)

Ah, der große grüne Threadfresser geht um! Rennt, rennt um euer Leben!


...

Wie schauts eigentlich ab dem 15. aus, gibts da neue Buddy-keys oder wars das dann erstmal? Hab diesbezüglich noch kein offizielles Statement gelesen.


----------



## Patrick1855 (9. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag,

Ich wollt fragen ob es hier einen freundlichen Menschen gibt der mir einen Buddy Key schicken könnte. Ich bin sehr an dem Spiel interessiert bin mir aber nicht sicher ob meine Hardware ausreicht. Deswegen finde ich es zu riskant knapp 40 Euro auszugeben wenn es dann nicht läuft und man es dann nicht mal zurückgeben kann. Ich stände euch dann auch als Mitstreiter zur Verfügung. Falls jemand so nett ist schreibt mir bitte eine PN. Würde mich wirklich sehr sehr freuen.

Lg


----------



## TuckTuck (9. Juli 2012)

Hi suche auch einen Buddy Key und würde mich sehr über einen freuen  vielen Dank im voraus
(martin-styl@gmx.net)


----------



## Niniix (9. Juli 2012)

Würde mich auch seeehr über einen Key freuen 
Bin im Begriff mir's zu kaufen, allerdings habe ich ncoh ein wenig zweifel


----------



## Juna0 (9. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen,

falls jemand noch ein Key abzugeben hat,würd ich mich sehr über einen freuen

Email:  Janekk88@web.de


danke


----------



## bartie (9. Juli 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo Leute,[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]auch ich würde mich sehr über einen Buddy Key freuen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Vielen Dank,[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Gruß[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]tom (bartvader01@yahoo.de)[/font]


----------



## Salmiakgeist (9. Juli 2012)

dito ;-)
bin mir bezüglich eines kaufes noch nicht so ganz sicher, darum würd ichs mir gern ma angucken... !


----------



## Canossaa (9. Juli 2012)

ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem buddy key =)
falls jemand einen hat wäre ich sehr dankbar ! ;-)

mfg


----------



## Jonestone (9. Juli 2012)

würde mich sehr über einen buddy-key freuen!


wenn noch jemand einen über hat, bitte per pn an mich :-)


----------



## Darkjedi3011 (10. Juli 2012)

suche ebenfalls noch nen buddy-key!!!


----------



## gSLx (10. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mich über eine Buddy-Einladung, falls noch jemand eine übrig hat, auch sehr freuen! 

Danke und Grüße,
gSLx


----------



## Chuckfish (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe einen zu vergeben 



PM an mich!


----------



## Hexxlor (11. Juli 2012)

hast eine PM von mir oder besser du hast 2 ^^


----------



## ninchu (11. Juli 2012)

Hätte denn noch jemand einen zu vergeben? 
Würde mich freuen auch mal 24h reinschauen zu können!

Kann beruflich leider nicht die ganze zeit hier sein aber wenn jemand mir seinen überlassen würde dann einfach als PN 
Viiieeeelllen dank schon mal an ;-)


----------



## Hammerschild (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe noch einen Buddy Key übrig.

Wer mir eine nette PN (ich bin Rollenspieler) schickt mit seiner Email Adresse der bekommt den Key 


Gruß
Hammerschild

aka 

Ghasdan
Templer der Fraktion13
Server Kobold


----------



## ninchu (11. Juli 2012)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen Buddy Key übrig.
> 
> Wer mir eine nette PN (ich bin Rollenspieler) schickt mit seiner Email Adresse der bekommt den Key
> 
> ...



Würde ich gern tun, is nur übers iPhone anscheinend nicht machbar :-/
Hast du ne normale Email addy dann schreib ich was


----------



## Hammerschild (11. Juli 2012)

Klar .. kein Problem. Hier ist meine Gamer Email Adresse ^^:

ghasdan(at)gmail.com


----------



## ninchu (11. Juli 2012)

Mail is raus ;-)


----------



## Norridar (11. Juli 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen!


----------



## Xeline (11. Juli 2012)

Hätte einen Buddykey zu vergeben!

Email Adresse per PN an mich.

Wer zuerst kommt und so..

grüsse xeli


edit: und weg


----------



## Rotesatom (11. Juli 2012)

Ich suche auch schon seid Tagen nach einem Buddy Key. Finde es auch eher merkwürdig das es im offiziellen Forum von TSW einen Thread zur Vergabe von Buddy-keys gibt, man sich als "nicht-Spiel-besitzer" nicht im Forum Registrieren kann und somit leider keine Möglichkeit hat an einen Key zu kommen...   

Ich würde mich total über einen Key freuen.

Edit: Habe einen Key bekommen, danke!!


----------



## Kirath (11. Juli 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen 24h Key freuen.


----------



## Thanariel (11. Juli 2012)

Hiho,

falls einer noch nen Buddy Key hat, melde  - Per PM

Danke!


----------



## Sanzen (11. Juli 2012)

suche immernoch buddykey


----------



## Gearahu (11. Juli 2012)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Key. Falls noch wer einen hat einfach eine PN schicken! 

Danke! 

LG. Gearahu

Edit: Danke habe schon!


----------



## Hexxlor (11. Juli 2012)

habe ein buddy zu vergeben pm mit E-mail adresse an mich 


Edit.: Key ist vergeben.


----------



## dambala (11. Juli 2012)

Suche nen Buddy key zum testen sag jetzt schon mal vielen dank!
destro80@gmx.at


----------



## TuckTuck (11. Juli 2012)

suche auch noch einen Key ich glaub mein Beitrag ist untergegangen 

( martin-styl@gmx.net )

Vorab schon ein mal vielen dank.

Ps: Hätte im Tausch auch noch einen Terra Buddy Key


----------



## sos (11. Juli 2012)

suche auch noch einen Key :-)

( dj-excalibur@gmx.de )

Vorab schon ein mal vielen dank.


----------



## Iconique (11. Juli 2012)

Falls noch jemand einen Buddy-Key für mich übrig hat würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Wäre unglaublich dankbar das ganze mal ausgiebig testen zu können.

Meldet euch einfach per PN.

LG


----------



## Spookygirl (12. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich im offiziellen Secret World Forum schreiben, aber da kann man momentan keine neuen Registrierungen im Forum durchführen :-( Also versuche ich es hier mal und ich hoffe ich habe Glück und jemand hat einen Buddy-Key für mich.
Danke!


----------



## Ascalari (12. Juli 2012)

Ohja nen Key wäre was feines im Offi Forum sind keine anmeldungen möglich hoffe das liest jemand 

MFG

Asca


----------



## Thorandil (12. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Buddy Key freuen, falls noch wer einen über hat.


----------



## XcomkeenX (12. Juli 2012)

Nabend, ich hätte auch noch einen Buddy-Key über.
Einfach PN mit email-addy und auf gehts  

LG
comkeen



Edit: Der Key ist wech ! 

Sorry an alle die leer ausgingen aber es war halt nur eienr da :/


----------



## Kicces (13. Juli 2012)

Da in meinem direkten Umfeld derzeit keine MMO-Fans unterwegs sind habe ich einen 24h-Buddy-Key zu vergeben.

*Zu beachten ist jedoch, dass ich den Key erst am Freitag, den 13.07.2012 um ca. 19.00 Uhr versenden kann. (!!!)*

Wenn also jemand ohnehin erst heute Abend oder Samstag anfangen möchte, dann wäre hier Deine Chance.

Einfach eine Nachricht an mich, FIFO (First In - First Out)

Edit: Interessent gefunden.... Key ist also vergriffen.


----------



## Spookygirl (13. Juli 2012)

Da scheine ich leider immer zu spät zu sein um jemandem eine PM zu schicken ... Schade. Aber vielleicht melden sich doch noch ein paar nette Leute mit Buddykeys, damit alle die einen möchten versorgt werden. Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen, das Spiel mal antesten zu können.

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (13. Juli 2012)

Würde mich auch über einen Key freuen um es dieses Wochenende zu testen =) Falls jemand so nett ist, einfach eine Nachricht über mein Buffed- Profil senden =)


----------



## Kicces (13. Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich habe meinen Key bereits vergeben. Ich habe jedoch im offiziellen Forum den Vorschlag gemacht, dass ich bereit bin Keys zu vermitteln, falls noch jemand einen übrig hat und sich für die Ausschreibung desselbigen hier nicht extra registrieren möchte.  Sobald ich einen Sponsor für einen Key gefunden habe, würde ich diesen hier der Reihe nach an die Interessenten abgeben. Natürlich kann ich für nichts garantieren, und kann diesen Schritt nur anbieten. Beachtetet bitte, dass ich in diesem Fall Eure E-Mail-Adresse benötige und diese an den Sponsor des Keys weitergeben muss, damit dieser Euch einladen kann. Die Keys werden nicht in Form von Keys vergeben, sondern durch FunCom per Mail versendet. Hierzu würde ich den betreffenden Interessenten aber zuerst per PN kontaktieren.

Meine Frage: Wer sucht alles derzeit noch einen Buddy-Key?
(Soweit ich das diesem Thread entnehmen kann)



*Erledigte Keys:*
- Yoshina (Keine Rückmeldung erhalten)
- mcnose (E-Mail-Adresse weitergeleitet)
- Xapier (E-Mail-Adresse weitergeleitet)
- exakt (E-Mail-Adresse weitergeleitet)
- Ascalari (nach Key-Sponsorangaben versendet)
- Curare33 (Key erhalten)
- Gerras (nach Key-Sponsorangaben versendet)
- Darkjedi3011 (Key erhalten)
- Gado123 (Key erhalten)
- Fanras(nach Key-Sponsor-Angabe versendet)
- Duke7305 (hat anderweitig einen Key erhalten)
- Spookygirl  (hat Key erhalten)
- Hathol1-2-3 (hat Key erhalten)
- Hiallo (benötigt keinen Key mehr)
- cyNsive (hat Key von blackandwhite24 erhalten)

*Bitte schreibt aber auch eine Antwort in den Thread, wenn sich Eure Suche erledigt hat, damit die Liste hier aktuell ist.
*


*UPDATES (!!!!!)*

16.07.2012

Die Aktion zur Verteilung von Buddy-Keys ist mit dem heutigen Tag offiziell beendet.  Allen, die einen Key ergattern konnten wünsche ich viel Spaß und alle anderen wünsche ich viel Glück, wenn Funcom das nächste Mal Buddy-Keys bereitstellt.

15.07.2012, 19:20 Uhr

Derzeit warte ich auf Rückmeldungen, es kann im Moment *kein* Key vergeben werden.

---
13:00 Uhr: Ich habe weitere drei Keys, die ich vermitteln darf, diese werden ab ca. 18 Uhr versendet. Diese gehen nach der oben genannten Reihenfolge raus, soweit alle E-Mail-Adressen bzw. Rückmeldungen bis 17 Uhr vorliegen. Ansonsten in der obigen Reihenfolge der dann vorliegenden Rückmeldungen.
---

Im offiziellen Rückmeldung habe ich bisher eine Rückmeldung erhalten, der Sponsor hat jedoch angeboten, dass er und ein paar seiner Freunde Keys bereitstellen können, daher habe ich nun die ersten vier Emailadressen angefragt (04:00 Uhr, 14.0.2012). Blackandwhite24 hat hier im Forum 2 Keysangeboten.

PS: Ich betone nochmals, ich kann nichts versprechen und bin auf Sponsoren von Keys im offiziellen Forum angewiesen. Solange ich dort keine Zusage zugesendet bekomme, kann ich hier auch keinen Key vermitteln. Aber ich denke, dass es zumindestens den Versuch wert ist. Mein Beitrag im offiziellen Forum könnt Ihr unter folgendem Link einsehen: http://forums-de.thesecretworld.com/showpost.php?p=19191&postcount=22


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (13. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Mühe Kicces  Vielleicht klappts ja


----------



## Duke7305 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,



würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen :-)


Danke auch wenn es nicht klappt.


----------



## Spookygirl (13. Juli 2012)

Echt eine Superidee Kicces! Vielen Dank, auch falls es nicht klappen sollte.
Danke auch dass du mich gleich schon mal in die Liste aufgenommen hast.


----------



## Fanras (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn jemand noch ein Key hat würde mich über eine PM freuen 

Mfg


----------



## Gerras (13. Juli 2012)

*Erledigt. Vielen Dank an Kicces und blackandwhite24* 

Grüße.

Bei der Beta hätte ich ein WE testen dürfen. Allerdings war der Grakatreiber meines Laptop veraltet. Es war unspielbar.

Nun, mit neuerem Treiber, würde ich gerne testen und würde mich über einen Key freuen


----------



## Hiallo (13. Juli 2012)

ich würde mich auch sehr über einen TSW buddy key freuen damit ich es mal testen kann bevor ich es mri kaufe


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juli 2012)

Ein Key wäre super wenn jemand einen übrig hat bitte sendet mir ne PM würde mich tierisch freuen.

Asca


----------



## blackandwhite24 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich habe 2 Buddy Keys zu vergeben wer einen will einfach melden...


----------



## cyNsive (14. Juli 2012)

Hey, ich suche auch noch einen key ^^ wäre echt nett wenn mir einer einen senden könnte. cyZgaming@web.de


----------



## Kicces (14. Juli 2012)

Update:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198778-buddy-key-zu-vergebenbuddy-key-gesucht/page__view__findpost__p__3283766


----------



## Darkjedi3011 (14. Juli 2012)

würde mich auch über nen key freuen.....


----------



## Minatrix (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte einen zu vergeben! Ich würds ja dirrekt an jemanden schicken, fänds nur schade wenn das dann ausversehen doppelt passiert...
Schreit mich einfach an 

LG Mina

p.s.: Kicces, super Aktion! *beide Daumen hoch*

Tante Edit meldet: Der Key ist raus!


----------



## Duke7305 (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wollte nur sagen, dass ich aus der Liste zu nehmen bin, da ich jetzt einen Key habe!

Vielen Dank für die Aktion Kicces - Echt Super :-)
Duke


----------



## Kicces (14. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank Euch.

Ich hoffe nur, dass das mit den Keys nun auch so klappt, auf den endgültigen Versand habe ich ja leider keinen Einfluss mehr. 
Dennoch hoffe ich, dass diejenigen, die einen erhalten, damit viel Spaß haben 

Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen auch einen entsprechenden Dank an diejenigen Spieler, die bereit sind Ihren Buddy-Key zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Den folgenden Post versuche ich derzeit aktuell zu halten:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198778-buddy-key-zu-vergebenbuddy-key-gesucht/page__view__findpost__p__3283766


----------



## Curare33 (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wollte das game ma testen. 
Hätte villeicht noch wer nen key über?


----------



## Spookygirl (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Es hat geklappt, ich habe einen Buddy Key bekommen.

Vielen Dank an Kicces und den Key-Geber und ich hoffe dass es bei den anderen Wartenden auch noch funktioniert.


----------



## Gado123 (14. Juli 2012)

Hi, hat jemand noch ein key über? Würde mich freuen


----------



## Kicces (14. Juli 2012)

*Bitte beachtet auch dringend meine Updates:*
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198778-buddy-key-zu-vergebenbuddy-key-gesucht/page__st__60__p__3283766&#entry3283766


----------



## blackandwhite24 (14. Juli 2012)

Ich habe noch einen Key über


----------



## blackandwhite24 (14. Juli 2012)

Gado123 schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand noch ein key über? Würde mich freuen



Der BuddyKey ist raus 

LG


----------



## Gado123 (14. Juli 2012)

Habe ein Buddy Key bekommen.. Vielen dank


----------



## exakt (14. Juli 2012)

Moinsen, ich würde mich über einen Buddy Key sehr freuen!


----------



## Kicces (15. Juli 2012)

Bitte beachtet auch den folgenden fortwährend aktualisierten Beitrag. Vielen Dank

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198778-buddy-key-zu-vergebenbuddy-key-gesucht/page__view__findpost__p__3283766


----------



## mcnose (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo, würde mich wirklich auch über einen Buddy Key freuen! Danke im Voraus, Gruß


----------



## Yoshina (15. Juli 2012)

Huhu,
hätte vielleicht noch jemand einen Key zu vergeben? Würde mich über einen solchen sehr freuen da ich momentan auf der Suche nach einer neuen Beschäftigung bin und Elfen & Orcs nicht mehr sehen kann ^^ Vielen Dank schon mal 

greetz
Yoshi


----------



## Curare33 (15. Juli 2012)

Habe Key erhalten danke.


----------



## Xapier (15. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin,

ich bin seit Tagen auf der Suche nach einem Buddy Key, falls noch jemand einen zu vergeben hat - immer her damit. :-)


Schönen Sonntag noch.

Grüße Xap


----------



## woldemor (15. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Schick mir mal deine Email. Bekommst dann einen Key von mir.


----------



## Kicces (15. Juli 2012)

Weiteres Update: 15.07.2012, 18:20 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198778-buddy-key-zu-vergebenbuddy-key-gesucht/page__st__60__p__3283766&#entry3283766


----------



## woldemor (15. Juli 2012)

Key nun weg!


----------



## exakt (15. Juli 2012)

KEY erhalten. besten dank!


----------



## Gozzinela (15. Juli 2012)

mcnose schrieb:


> Hallo, würde mich wirklich auch über einen Buddy Key freuen! Danke im Voraus, Gruß


Key ist draußen :-)


----------



## mcnose (16. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Key!


----------



## Lemmingx (16. Juli 2012)

Hi, ich würde mich sehr über einen Buddy Key freuen! Danke 

MfG


----------



## iNexx (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde mich aufgrund akuter MMO langeweile auch sehr für einen Buddy Key interessieren.
Würde mich über eine PM inkl. Key freuen.

Danke


----------



## Maxxchen (16. Juli 2012)

Wenn noch jemand ein  Buddy Key hätte, würde eich mich sehr darüber freuen.


----------



## Kaday (16. Juli 2012)

Hätte gerne auch ein buddy key zum testen könnte im austausch D3 gästepässe  bieten mfg


----------



## kevian (16. Juli 2012)

Hey! Falls noch jemand einen Buddy-Key für mich über hat, würde ich mich darüber riesig freuen. Hatte mich bei der Beta schon tierisch geärgert, dass ich wegen der Arbeit kein einziges mal reinschauen konnte. Falls dazu meine E-Mail-Adresse benötigt wird: djaxlks@web.de. Grüße!


----------



## Kicces (16. Juli 2012)

Soweit ich informiert bin können mit Ablauf von Sonntag, den 15.07.2012, keine Buddy-Keys mehr bereitgestellt werden. Diese Aktion war von Funcom bis zu vorgenannten Datum limitiert.


----------



## painschkes (21. Juli 2012)

_Huhu, gibts denn nun noch Keys oder nicht? 

Falls ja, hat jemand einen über? Möchte ungern das Spiel direkt kaufen.. :-)_


----------



## Gutgore (16. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche einen BuddyKey, denn ich würde mir das game gerne mal angucken. Da das Spiel ja doch etwas anders ist als die anderen MMO's möchte ich gerne mal sehen ob mir das Spaß bringt. Zurzeit gibt es nämlich kein einziges MMO was mir spass bringt =(


Lg


----------



## sympathisant (23. August 2012)

Kicces schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin können mit Ablauf von Sonntag, den 15.07.2012, keine Buddy-Keys mehr bereitgestellt werden. Diese Aktion war von Funcom bis zu vorgenannten Datum limitiert.



also ich habe die option noch.


----------



## Stix89 (27. August 2012)

Hallo meine Lieben.

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem Buddy-Key und würde mich sehr darüber freuen mir das Spiel angucken zu können bevor ich los gehe und es mir Kaufe.

Ich spiele schon seit der Beta mit dem gedanken es mir zu beschaffen allerdings werde ich nicht nocheinmal 30 bis 60 Euro für ein MMO ausgeben ohne es mir vorher anzuschauen.

Habe schon vor zig Jahren damit angefangen MMO's zu spielen und tue es bis heute. Und in diesen fast schon 10 Jahren wo ich mir das ein oder andere Spiel erworben habe wurde ich viel zu oft masslos entäuscht. z.b. Aion, HdRO, SWTOR, Star Trek und zu guter letzt WoW. Wobei ich das letztere noch bis vor einem Jahr gespielt habe und zwischen durch sowie Heute nach einer Alternative aussschau gehalten habe. 

In anbetracht dessen, dass die Spiele zu oft zu schnell im Schrank verschwanden bitte ich euch drum mir zu helfen damit ich mir Persönlich einen ein Blick in das Spiel zu gewähren LP's und Reviews sind zwar schön und gut. Aber überzeugen muss man sich selbst. 


Vielen dank.

MfG


----------



## Minatrix (27. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Es gibt eine Probeversion, drei Tage frei, sollte man in diesen 3 Tagen 30 Quests "schaffen" gibts nochmal 2 Tage frei und 1200 FC Punkte!

Auf der offiziellen Seite einfach ein bisschen runterscrollen rechts an der Seite gibts ein Kästchen dazu! http://www.thesecretworld.com/deutsch/

LG Mina


----------



## Stix89 (28. August 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Es gibt eine Probeversion, drei Tage frei, sollte man in diesen 3 Tagen 30 Quests "schaffen" gibts nochmal 2 Tage frei und 1200 FC Punkte!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Mina! Bin höchst erfreut das eine solche möglichkeit besteht aber vorallem das du es uns wissen lässt.


Grüße, Stix989.


----------



## Minatrix (29. August 2012)

Stix89 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Mina! Bin höchst erfreut das eine solche möglichkeit besteht aber vorallem das du es uns wissen lässt.
> 
> 
> Grüße, Stix989.



 Na sehr gerne doch, ich will doch möglichst vielen Leuten zeigen wie toll dieses Spiel eigentlich ist!


----------



## Bluaba (13. September 2012)

Ich (bzw. wir) haben auch einige Buddy-Keys zu bieten. Habt ihr Interesse euch das Spiel 24 Spielstunden lang anzuschauen, dann hinterlasst uns eine kurze Nachricht mit E-Mail (zu eurer Sicherheit keine E-Mail-Adresse, die mit Spieleaccounts verbunden ist!) in dem Bereich Bewerbungen & Gäste in unserem Forum auf www.tsw-yang.de (dafür bitte nicht registrieren!)

Unsere Verbindung begleitet euch gern bei eurem Ausflug, wenn ihr das wollt. Ist aber kein Muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann vielleicht bis bald *wink*


----------



## fallas (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

hat jemand noch einen Gästekey zu verschenken oder kann mir sagen, wie ich (sofern diese Option im Moment aktiv ist) an eine Testversion komme?


----------



## Xarran (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin,

die Frage meines Vorposters interessiert mich auch brennend.
Auf der TSW-Seite kann man sich scheinbar ohne Key gar nicht registrieren, um dann evtl dort im offiziellen Forum nach einer Einladung zu fragen.

Werden ja ganz schön gut abgeschottet die Geheimbünde   

Falls also noch jemand hier in der TSW-Sektion liest und einen Buddy-Invite übrig hätte....ich wäre sehr verbunden.
Die Gelegenheit einzusteigen ist ja günstig, aber vorher kurz anschauen würde ich mir das Spiel schon gern.

Merci


----------



## DoktorElmo (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn wer nen Buddykey hat würd ich mich sehr darüber freuen - ich hab zwar schon einen, ein Kumpel benötigt aber noch einen, wollen uns das Ganze mal über die Weihnachtsferien genauer ansehen 
Bitte per PN melden, will seine Email nicht unbedingt hier öffentlich posten


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2012)

wurde der key nicht abgeschafft seit tsw b2p ist ?


----------



## DoktorElmo (22. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wurde der key nicht abgeschafft seit tsw b2p ist ?



Ich zumindest konnte einen alten Key noch aktivieren, der im Postfach unbenutzt vergammelte


----------



## darksilver1 (22. Dezember 2012)

Man kann weiterhin auf seiner account Seite von TSW, 3 buddy keys zum testen versenden. Wer es noch nicht gemacht hat. Dafür bräuchte man aber ne email Addresse......


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte Interesse an einem Key und würde mich über eine PN freuen


----------



## Ginkohana (31. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich würde gern TSW antesten da ich auf der Suche nach Fantasy-MMO-Alternativen bin.
Daher wende ich mich an einen der vll. einen Buddy Key noch übrig hat.

meine Mail ist: ginkohana@arcor.de

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## thight (17. Februar 2013)

hey ich suche auch noch einen Buddy Key falls es die möglichkeit noch gibt 

mfg


----------



## VigorMortis (28. Februar 2013)

thight schrieb:


> hey ich suche auch noch einen Buddy Key falls es die möglichkeit noch gibt
> 
> mfg



Wer noch einen Buddy key sucht......pm an mich...ich habe noch 3 frei.

LG

ps: brauche dann auch noch die mailadresse an die der key gehen soll.

edit: noch 2 übrig


----------



## Fusie (3. Mai 2013)

*hust*
... mal den Staub hier runter pusten, mit der aktuellen Bonus Aktion an diesem Wochenende, kommt hier vielleicht auch mal wieder etwas Leben rein. 
*pust*

So, wer noch einen Buddy-Key sucht, PN an mich senden und dann das Bonus Wochenende hier mit spielen.


----------



## Falamar (9. Juni 2013)

Moin, moin,

hat jemand zufällig einen BuddyKey zu vergeben? Ich würde mir das Spiel gerne ansehen 

Gruß
Falamar


----------



## Fusie (9. Juni 2013)

So, wer noch einen Key möchte, einfach eine PN an mich senden, das kann nur je nachdem wann ich Zeit finde etwas dauern...


----------



## Yannikin (29. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich würde mich über so einen Testkey recht herzlich freuen, einfach eine PN senden .


----------



## Aerics (14. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen MMO bin und schon lange einen Blick auf TSW werfe, wuerde ich nun dieses sehr gerne mal antesten.
Besonders die Story interessiert mich, aber auch andere Ideen scheinen sich von anderen Spielen abzuheben.

Jedoch lebe ich aktuell in Thailand mit einem mittelmaessigen PC. EQ2 laesst sich spielen, jedoch geht jedes Spiel anderst mit einem schlechten Ping um.
Da ich nicht umsonst das Spiel kaufen moechte, wuerde ich mich sehr ueber einen Buddy-Key freuen, um das Spiel auf seine Lauffaehigkeit zu testen.

Schon mal im Vorraus vielen Dank!

Gruss, Aerics


----------



## OverSizedImpact (19. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Mit dem Buddy Key bekommt Ihr 72 Stunden zugang ;-)

wenn noch jemand einen Buddy Key haben möchte, einfach eine PN mit eurer Email senden !


----------



## Vatenkeist (24. August 2013)

vergebe auch gerne 72 std Buddy keys,einfach pn an mich bei interesse


----------



## Red_Chaos (15. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Auch ich befinde mich momentan auf der Suche nach nem neuen MMO.
Und da TSW eines der wenigen ist welches ich bis jetzt noch nicht gespielt habe, würde ich es sehr gerne mal ausprobieren.
Falls also jemand noch einen Buddy-Key hat würde ich mich sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen das Spiel einmal antesten zu können^^.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal vorab,

mfg Red_Chaos


----------



## se7en- (22. September 2013)

wäre auch auf der suche nach einem buddy key also falls wer zeit hätte bitte kurz hier eine pn schreiben oder so thx


----------



## K4ZUY4 (24. September 2013)

Hi,
ich würde mir das Spiel gerne mal ansehen und hoffe das jm. einen Buddykey für mich hat.

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Fusie (27. September 2013)

Verteile nach wie vor TSW Buddy Keys, wer noch nicht hat und einmal will, einfach PN an mich senden.


----------



## Fusie (7. November 2013)

Key 1: weg
Key 2: ZUQEXXLCDJ5XDGQM5ZZT
Key 3: weg

frei zum greifen, einfach hier rein schreiben wer sich welchen Key genehmigt hat. Und wäre schön, das wenn man schon direkt nach Keys fragt, diese Keys auch benutzt werden, und man diese nicht einfach wochenlang vor sich hin schimmeln lässt... 

Ist ja kein Beinbruch, wenn kein Interesse mehr am Spiel besteht, aber dann gebt die Keys doch bitte weiter, oder schreibt sie ebenso einfach hier rein zum freien nehmen, danke.


----------



## Fusie (13. November 2013)

@red_chaos & k4zuy4, eure Keys gammeln nun lange genug herum...


----------



## Fusie (17. November 2013)

Na mal wieder einen Satz neue Keys hier rein werfen:


----------



## Fusie (26. November 2013)

Wartet auf Anmeldung:


----------



## Fusie (2. Dezember 2013)

neue Keys...


----------



## Geige (12. Dezember 2013)

Wer einen Buddy-Key will, der soll mir einfach eine PM mit seiner E-Mailadresse schicken.


----------



## Fusie (29. Dezember 2013)

Neues Jahr, neue Keys:

...

und viel Spaß in TSW.


----------



## Geige (19. Januar 2014)

Bei Interesse einfach eine PM mit eurer E-Mail Adresse an mich.


----------



## Fusie (15. Februar 2014)

... und wieder neue Keys:

siehe unten.


----------



## Ansgaro (23. Februar 2014)

Habe mir mal einen geschnappt davon.

Key: PGC6MQDQX2QSBQR7Y4Q7

Danke für das Key einstellen.


----------



## Fusie (11. März 2014)

Bitte schön und viel Spaß mit TSW.


----------



## Jonestone (17. März 2014)

Danke! 
Dann werde ich mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## Fusie (4. April 2014)

Wünsche viel Spaß in TSW und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Fusie (16. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Fusie (16. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Fusie (7. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## Xarran (14. August 2014)

Hi,

habe mir den letzten Key der Likste (X5LQ67LGNBXZV2NT2BPX) mal geschnappt um TSW zu testen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Fusie (16. August 2014)

Bitte schön, und viel Spaß in The Secret World. 

...


----------



## Vatenkeist (8. September 2014)

Bei Interesse an nem Buddy Key einfach ne PN an mich


----------



## Fusie (16. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## Fusie (19. November 2014)

...


----------



## Fusie (26. Dezember 2014)

Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch...


----------



## Fusie (11. Mai 2015)

Habt einen schönen Sommer!


----------



## Xarran (4. Juni 2015)

Viel Spaß beim Testen!

 

Key: 9QTQGYVKFKLLDQR2Q6E4

Key: JQSFSFTTMKHKTPMU6NTQ

Key: EXH3XYFQ5NTKNNQST42N

 

 

 

TSW: Jetzt neu mit fettem Motorrad


----------



## Fusie (30. August 2015)

Key: A3YG7R8544FUFLEZ8B9M

Key: 4JWNT8Q77B8JCCNDQRXX

Key: MW48JVMSH86ZXEGGQCDS

Key: VANAY8XM5VAQDVUEQ3CQ

Key: 264ECPU63ARSLRZZ8N9A

Key: QNEFS6BLRNABCV5LP4R8

 

Viele Währungen wurden zusammen gelegt, da lohnt es sich vielleicht nochmal in TSW rein zu schauen.

Durch den Umtausch gestern einige meiner Waffen und Talismane erweitert.


----------

